# Identify a composer caricature



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

Request from a friend - a children's book they saw has what's clearly caricatures of Ralph Vaughn Williams, Elgar, and - someone. 

Who's the third here? Hubert Parry?


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

The third person in that really nice picture looks more like Sir Adrian Boult. But it could be Parry.


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

I like this thread. Great idea fbjim! Let’s roll with it. Who are these composers?


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Agreed---resembles Conductor Adrian Boult


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Drawing by Al Hirschfeld 1989


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hogwash said:


> I like this thread. Great idea fbjim! Let’s roll with it. Who are these composers?
> View attachment 177122


Liszt, Chopin, Rachmaninov, a very naughty Bach?, Debussy and French ex president Macron... The guy in pink with the wig is a young Sly Stallone.


----------



## 4chamberedklavier (12 mo ago)

mikeh375 said:


> Liszt, Chopin, Rachmaninov, a very naughty Bach?, Debussy and French ex president Macron... The guy in pink with the wig is a young Sly Stallone.


I believe the pink wig guy is Mozart.


----------



## 4chamberedklavier (12 mo ago)

The source of my profile pic. I can identify Beethoven, Brahms, & Mozart(?), but I have no idea who the one on the right is. Nietzsche did dabble in composing I recall 🤔🤔


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

4chamberedklavier said:


> The source of my profile pic. I can identify Beethoven, Brahms, & Mozart(?), but I have no idea who the one on the right is. Nietzsche did dabble in composing I recall 🤔🤔
> 
> View attachment 177221


I'm guessing the one on the right is Fritz Kreisler.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

jegreenwood said:


> Drawing by Al Hirschfeld 1989


Lenny?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Hogwash said:


> I like this thread. Great idea fbjim! Let’s roll with it. Who are these composers?
> View attachment 177122


I hope the bare-chested lady next to Lizst isn't Amy Beach.


----------



## Montarsolo (5 mo ago)

Bruckner arrives in heaven


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

Montarsolo said:


> Bruckner arrives in heaven
> 
> View attachment 177225


It seems he's being greeted by Liszt with Bach playing organ at the top of the steps.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Montarsolo said:


> Bruckner arrives in heaven


Liszt - Wagner - Schubert - Schumann - dunno - Mozart? - bunch of people - Bach at the organ


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Montarsolo said:


> Bruckner arrives in heaven
> 
> View attachment 177225


Bruckner, Liszt, Wagner, Schubert, Schumann, von Weber, Mozart, Beethoven, Gluck (?), Haydn, Handel and Bach.


----------



## Montarsolo (5 mo ago)

Gluck indeed. No French composers in heaven...


----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

Montarsolo said:


> (...) NoFrench composers in heaven...


They're too naughty to go to heaven.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Montarsolo said:


> Bruckner arrives in heaven
> 
> View attachment 177225


I know he died after Bruckner but I`m weirdly satisfied by Brahms` absence as a fellow infidel.  

With hindsight, Wagner`s presence is also a little bit amusing to me.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Highwayman said:


> I know he died after Bruckner but I`m weirdly satisfied by Brahms` absence as a fellow infidel.
> 
> With hindsight, Wagner`s presence is also a little bit amusing to me.


After his death Brahms assumed the Bruckner role in another silhouette by the same artist. Bruckner, as I recall, is the one who greets him.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Andrew Kenneth said:


> They're too naughty to go to heaven.
> 
> View attachment 177259


Stravinsky dressed for a Friday night as Apollo's muse.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Montarsolo said:


> Bruckner arrives in heaven


Am I reading too much into Mozart appearing to look up to Beethoven


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Andrew Kenneth said:


> They're too naughty to go to heaven.


I'm guessing this must be Offenbach.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

elgar's ghost said:


> After his death Brahms assumed the Bruckner role in another silhouette by the same artist. Bruckner, as I recall, is the one who greets him.


My mistake - Bruckner is next in line...

The seventh one along caught many people out.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

RobertJTh said:


> I'm guessing this must be Offenbach.


Yep.


----------



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

How about this one:


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

Georgieva said:


> How about this one:
> 
> View attachment 177449


Shostakovich having his hair sniffed by Stalin.


----------



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

1897. Gustav Mahler triumphs over his predecessor Wilhelm Jahn (1835-1900). Author Theo Zasche












Year 1907. Cartoon of Gustav Mahler from the time of the first performance of Symphony No. 6 in Vienna. The caption reads: _‘Good Lord, I forgot the motor hora. now I can write another symphony_’. (Die Muskete 19-01-1907)


----------



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

Hogwash said:


> Shostakovich having his hair sniffed by Stalin.


You can see only this? Really?


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

I love this one:











Felix Jüttner, "Die 'elektrische' Hinrichtung (The Electric Execution)", 1909, satiric/critcal caricature in _Die Lustigen Blättern_ after the premier of R. Strauss' _Elektra._


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

@ Georgieva and Neo 

You aren't giving us a chance to guess who the composers are in posts #27 and #29


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Hogwash said:


> @ Georgieva and Neo
> 
> You aren't giving us a chance to guess who the composers are in posts #27 and #29


Sorry, I didn't know this was a game.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Okay, let me try again...


----------



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

Hogwash said:


> @ Georgieva and Neo
> 
> You aren't giving us a chance to guess who the composers are in posts #27 and #29


Apologies.


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

Neo Romanza said:


> Okay, let me try again...


That must be Arnold Schoenberg https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skandalkonzert

Hopefully I have figured out the spoiler tag system so others can still guess.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst (5 mo ago)

This one shouldn't be too hard... three times the same composer.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

janwillemvanaalst said:


> This one shouldn't be too hard... three times the same composer.


That must be Max Reger


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Monsalvat said:


> That must be Arnold Schoenberg https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skandalkonzert
> 
> Hopefully I have figured out the spoiler tag system so others can still guess.


You would be correct!


----------



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

This is easy:


----------



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

This one could be like real _modern art








_


----------



## janwillemvanaalst (5 mo ago)

This one should be fairly easy as well


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

janwillemvanaalst said:


> This one should be fairly easy as well


Looks like John Cage............


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Okay, here's another:


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

hammeredklavier said:


>


This would be Liszt.

By the way, no one ever guessed who my caricature was in reply #42.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Neo Romanza said:


> This would be Liszt.
> 
> By the way, no one ever guessed who my caricature was in reply #42.


Ives?


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

Georgieva said:


> This one could be like real _modern art
> 
> View attachment 177512
> _


Mahler!


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

RobertJTh said:


> Ives?


Bingo!


----------



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

Monsalvat said:


> Mahler!


Yes well done!


----------



## Montarsolo (5 mo ago)

Recently I came across this cartoon in a book about Mahler. I laughed out loud. That's how he was seen in his day.


----------



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

So easy


----------



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

May I please add this one too  
_Très Bien_


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Georgieva said:


> So easy
> View attachment 177566


Yeah, too easy, indeed. Carlos Maria von Weber?  Just kidding...this is obviously Beethoven.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Georgieva said:


> May I please add this one too
> _Très Bien_
> 
> View attachment 177567


This would be Saint-Saëns.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

My turn...


----------



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

Neo Romanza said:


> This would be Saint-Saëns.


Oui Monsieur  (or Madame? )


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Georgieva said:


> Oui Monsieur  (or Madame? )


Monsieur. Can you guess who the composer is in reply #54?


----------



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

Neo Romanza said:


> My turn...



Well, I am really not sure, but it looks like Karol Szymanowski


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Georgieva said:


> Well, I am really not sure, but it looks like Karol Szymanowski


That would be correct! Such a fine composer. Sorry Chopin, but Szymanowski is Poland's greatest composer.  Just kidding, this country has produced some incredible composers.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Neo Romanza said:


> Okay, here's another:



*Charles Ives?

looks like I was beaten to it on post #45 by @Monsalvat *


----------



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

Extremely easy


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

Montarsolo said:


> Recently I came across this cartoon in a book about Mahler. I laughed out loud. That's how he was seen in his day.
> 
> View attachment 177564


Hah, reminds me of this famous one.


----------



## Montarsolo (5 mo ago)




----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

fbjim said:


> Hah, reminds me of this famous one.
> View attachment 177632


Berlioz!


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

My turn:


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

Neo Romanza said:


> Berlioz!


Just as a historical thing, I rather like this little doodle of him which was made by a flautist during a rehearsal of Faust. Good to see musicians being bored during rehearsal and drawing on scores is eternal.


----------

